
1080p video smackdown: iTunes vs. Blu-ray - sant0sk1
http://arstechnica.com/apple/guides/2012/03/the-ars-itunes-1080p-vs-blu-ray-shootout.ars
======
pchristensen
Summary: iTunes 1080p is surprisingly good, but discernibly different and
lacking some options that BD can jam into extra space.

------
dkokelley
_> According to the Internet Movie Database, this 2007 movie was filmed in the
common Super 35 (film) format and then transferred to a 2k digital
intermediate, in other words, it was edited in the digital domain._

Could someone with movie production domain knowledge say if this is an
accepted and/or representative standard for modern films? I've never seen the
movie, but for something only 5 years old, the quality (from the images
posted) seems more akin to something released in the early 90s. Maybe someone
who's seen the movie can explain the film's quality.

~~~
ars
Yes, this is normal. Most movies that are shot on film, use this film. 2k is
slightly low though, 4k is better, but 2k is not unusual. (1080p is 2k.)

However the industry is transitioning to shooting entirely in digital (in 4k
if they can afford it, in 2k if not), so there is no 35mm film. Also 24 fps is
starting to be considered poor quality.

Side note: 4k is 8 times the resolution of 2k.

Edit: Sorry, meant 4 times.

~~~
onemoreact
1080p is close to but not 2k and 4k is not 8 times the resolution of 2k.

    
    
      1080p = 1920 x 1080
      2K = 2048×1080 = 1.066 * 1080p
      4K = 4096×2160 = 4 times 2k = 4.266 x 1080p
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Digital_cinema_formats.svg>

